

How to write to blogger – part 2 and now with actual advices - amitos
http://blog.insite.io/how-to-write-to-blogger-part-2-and-now-with-actual-advices/

======
amitos
How to write so bloggers will listen and get your startup featured? A personal
list of tips and things that worked before.

